

Wearable Power Assist Suit - axiom
http://www.we.kanagawa-it.ac.jp/~yamamoto_lab/pas/index.htm

======
axiom
I've seen 4 or 5 of these power suits coming out of academia in Japan. There
seems to be a ton of research aimed at the rapidly aging population there.
Definitely a business opportunity.

------
cstejerean
this is pretty cool but looks rather uncomfortable.

